# Friedman BE-Mini



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Looks and sounds like a fun little solid state amp head.

I think id like to have one


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

tdotrob said:


> Looks and sounds like a fun little solid state amp head.
> 
> I think id like to have one


They priced yet? I think Tyler Stang might want to order a couple cases of them, if cheap enough.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

keto said:


> They priced yet? I think Tyler Stang might want to order a couple cases of them, if cheap enough.


I thought I saw cosmo showing $379.99

Edit* nope it was something else I saw


----------



## Ben Taylor (Nov 25, 2016)

I’ve read $329 USD, which is $406 CDN !?!

I can’t believe it’s under $500. The has to be the hottest amp of the year. This is essentially Friedman entering the Boss Katana market, and it will dominate.









Leak: Friedman BE-MINI 30-Watt Guitar Head solid-state travel amp


Is this a new Friedman high-gain, British-voiced amp? The BE-MINI 30-Watt head looks to be a whole new product line from the boutique amp builder.




www.gearnews.com


----------



## RJP110 (Sep 15, 2020)

Not a fan of REZA's vids. All kind of grains. The Mini sure rocks in this though! Curious on if it would hold up at gig volumes. Most SSD Power amps seem to put out less output with 16 ohms.


----------



## RJP110 (Sep 15, 2020)

tdotrob said:


> I thought I saw cosmo showing $379.99
> 
> Edit* nope it was something else I saw


I "Think" that was USD price. The real question now id this or the new Quilter model!


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Sweetwater has for $329.99 my guess is it will be in Canada $399.99?









Friedman BE-Mini 30-watt Head


30W Guitar Amplifier Head with Volume, Gain, and Presence Controls, 3-band EQ, 2 Speaker Outputs, and Series Effects Loop




www.sweetwater.com


----------



## Ben Taylor (Nov 25, 2016)

This picture was leaked 3 days ago, it looks like Friedman AND Bogner mini amps!


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Ben Taylor said:


> This picture was leaked 3 days ago, it looks like Friedman AND Bogner mini amps!
> 
> 
> View attachment 363068


Nice! Honestly give me all the mini’s. I have a lead 12 that I love for a quick fire up and Riffing ideas at low volume. I’ll definitely add a Friedman and Bogner to that.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

keto said:


> They priced yet? I think Tyler Stang might want to order a couple cases of them, if cheap enough.


If they are around $399 CAD give or take a few bucks I’m in.


----------



## LouisFNCyphre (Apr 23, 2021)

Wow, that sounds nice. If I was looking for another amp that would definitely be tempting. I've already got a Crate GX turned into a mini-head that I'm really fond of and I've been trying to not fall back down the rabbit hole of collecting gear I don't need.


----------



## Ben Taylor (Nov 25, 2016)

Ordered mine from Guitarworks this morning, might be here tomorrow or Monday!


----------

